# Xorg doesnt run nvidia 6610XL [solved]

## Elfir3

Hi gentoo users,

So, my problem is that xorg don't want to load with "nvidia" device even if it works with the "nv" one.

I took thexorg.conf I'm using in my ubuntu, running well with the nvidia driver and did what's in the gentoo guide. But it's still not working  :Sad: 

The module is though well loaded, and I have'nt got any other error message from X than nvidia's one (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) : no usable screen found. 

I also switched off nvidia frame buffer in the kernel ....

What else should I do to find out what's wrong ?

ThxLast edited by Elfir3 on Tue Jan 17, 2006 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scorpion7700

Take a look at the log file.  I had considerable trouble getting xorg to run on my machine, and the "No usable screens" message was always accompanied by some more useful messages (not necessarily errors), perhaps a few pages above it.  Are you using a widescreen monitor?  If you can't find anything helpful in the log file, then perhaps you should post your xorg.conf file so we can take a look at it.

----------

## Elfir3

So here is the log file and the xorg config file ...

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-10-686-smp i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nabz 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #5 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 3 21:47:51 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 12 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan  5 00:00:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Ecran generique"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en-1.3:unscaled"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 8086,2668 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 8086,2640 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1462,7091 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0145 card 1462,9790 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 10ec,8029 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:02:0: chip 1131,7134 card 16be,0003 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1462,091d rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:06:0: chip 1106,3106 card 1462,091c rev 8b class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0145) rev 162, Mem @ 0xd0000000/26, 0xc8000000/27, 0xd4000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd80017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd8104000 - 0xd81043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd8103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd80017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd8104000 - 0xd81043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd8103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd80017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8104000 - 0xd81043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd8103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd80017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8104000 - 0xd81043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd8103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd80017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8104000 - 0xd81043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd8103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD0000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

As I can see, i didn't read really well ... failed to initialise the nvidia kernel module... so I also pu lsmod output below (I thought thatthe module was loaded ... but I certainly made a mistake ^^)

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en-1.3:unscaled"

        # paths to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

#   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Ecran generique"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-80

   VertRefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]"

   Monitor      "Ecran generique"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024*768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1600x1200"

   EndSubSection

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465052  - 

snd_hda_intel          14584  - 

snd_hda_codec          87560  - 

snd_pcm                81796  - 

snd_timer              21036  - 

snd                    48036  - 

snd_page_alloc          8336  - 

```

Thanks for helping me  :Smile: 

----------

## scorpion7700

I have a pretty good idea of what might be wrong.  Look in /dev for anything with "nvidia" in the name.  If you don't see anything, run this script:

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

If that doesn't add the necessary stuff to /dev, there's another script I can track down for you that should to the trick.

----------

## scorpion7700

This thread might also help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394817-highlight-nvidia.html

----------

## Elfir3

I love you so much scorpion7700 !  :Mad: 

You were right, not any nvidia device ... 

Thanks a lot again !  :Smile: 

EDIT : for the other post, i think i've missed it :/ sorry !

----------

## scorpion7700

I'm glad to help.  I had the exact same problem with my computer.  I wonder how often this happens with nvidia cards.  Maybe a thread like this one should be a sticky or part of the nvidia how-to.

I'll look into getting this fix in the how-to's troubleshooting section.

----------

## Frug

THANK YOU scorpion. This seems to indeed be a recurring issue as searching the forums I found another thread that's active today asking exactly the same question and your solution is the only thing that's worked for me

Installing the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx has taken me the whole bloody day to do. 

First it was a "no such device" failure to load the nvidia module

(solved by removing nvidia framebuffer support from my kernel)

Then it was "cannot handle TLS data" failure to load the glx module... 

(solved by re-emerging glibc with USE="nptl" flag added to my /etc/make.conf and then unmerging and emerging nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx)

And finally after all that it's this "screens found but no useable configuration" deal.

Your solution worked. It was nice to see the nvidia logo take up my screen and finally know i'm using the bloody graphics card, but holy crap. For the record it's a GeForce2 MX 400

I think that this should be looked at and maybe added to the how-tos along with the framebuffer incompaitibility (which i also think should be in the gentoo Linux nVidia guide). I've seen other threads with similar problems. I don't know if it's just because i'm a noob, but there seem to be a lot of issues making nvidia work with linux...

----------

## scorpion7700

I emailed the how-to's author but haven't heard back yet.  Seeing as it's happened with a GeForce Go 6800, a 6610XL, and a Geforce 2 MX, I suspect that this happens to almost everyone who uses nvidia hardware, unless it's something about the kernel or stage3 tarball.  What kernels are you guys using?  I'm using gentoo 2.6.14-r5 and (I think) the most recent stage3.  Are you using udev?  I think 2.6.13 and later require it.

----------

## Frug

I'm also using 2.6.14-r5 and udev. 

It's a clean installation from the stage 3 tarball.

----------

## scorpion7700

I just heard back from the how-to author.  He's added the relevant information to the how-to.  Apparently he's been trying to get the udev and nvidia package maintainers to make sure the devices are added, but they haven't responded.  What, do they all use ATI cards?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Frug

Could you link me to the howto you're talking about?

----------

## scorpion7700

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

There you go!

----------

## jsc1959

You are awesome!... nice to have nvidia and gentoo back on my laptop.

Thanks!

----------

## urbanomad

awesome.

Commented in so I can find this post later   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Frug

Ah, okay I wasn't sure if that's the howto you were talking about  :Smile: 

Now to get him to mention the conflict with framebuffer support. Heh.

Edit: I mailed him about that one.

----------

## scorpion7700

Yeah, I found out about that one the hard way.  I remember finding information on it somewhere (maybe nVidia's web page?), but there is no reason for it not to be in the how-to.  Actually, it should be in the help blurb in menuconfig.  If you build framebuffer support as a module, it's not too bad, but if you build it into the kernel...

----------

